

JumpScan - QR-Code redirector - jonovos
http://jumpscan.com/
This looks interesting... Links all your stuff with one QR-Code...
======
iwwr
With the proliferation of barcode readers, it becomes more and more apparent
that traditional applications that rely on these codes: item tracking and
warehousing have no built-in security, some even allowing direct executable
code injection via barcodes.

<http://www.securitytube.net/Hacking-Barcodes-video.aspx>

------
aheilbut
This makes a ton of sense. It's incredibly surprising nobody has done this /
publicized it already. Win.

(I ran into an error trying to connect with fb; second time worked.)

~~~
andrewacove
<http://www.getaquirk.com/>

And my Rate My post from ~August:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672140>

I've moved away from it since, though.

------
Deadsunrise
Nice but this is basically what <http://www.p8tch.com/> has been doing for
years with real qr codes. You get a patch with a qr-code that you can redirect
to any URL you want.

I have one on my backpack, sorry for the awful picture:
<http://i.imgur.com/DvyCy.png>

------
ay
Nice!

Also: "simpleqrcode" app on android market allows you to encode your contact
info into a QR code directly.

~~~
jonovos
Hey, I would like to see your app, but it is not found when I use "Android
market" on my Nexus One. Perhaps your app is on another market place?

~~~
ay
Looks it got pulled in the meantime. Oops. Looking at it now it says in light
gray letters at the top "for docomo" so maybe it was some kind of beta that I
accidentally downloaded.

Here's a link to author's blog - there are examples of using zxing library for
generating the QRCode. HTH.

<http://d.hatena.ne.jp/tomorrowkey/searchdiary?word=*[qrcode]>

------
rmason
The site does a real nice job of explaining what without giving me reasons
why.

------
ledil
www.qr-stories.com

